# Bonneval Aire France



## vindiboy (Jul 25, 2019)

We spent a couple of nights on the free parking aire at Bonneval recently  lovely location and a great town to wander water and dump available here too,free.You can hire a boat and go right round the town  in it as it is moated.
  Local Duck laid an egg on the river bank as we watched,then just wandered off. The town has 100 wash houses  apparently nice to wander round the river and find some of them.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jul 25, 2019)

It looks like that duck left you something for breakfast


----------



## witzend (Jul 25, 2019)

helen262 said:


> It looks like that duck left you something for breakfast



Well spotted re reading V boy saw it to


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 26, 2019)

We spent a night there earlier this year on the way back to Calais having given up with the atrocious weather we experienced ( torrential rain and thunderstorms ).

Didn`t get chance to have a proper look round the town due to it consistently persisting down whilst there     :mad2:

We was parked exactly where photo 2 was taken from and did take note of the metal bridge over the ford and the racket it made every time a vehicle went over it   :scared:

When we go back ( which we definitely will ) i`ll make sure we park as far as possible away from that end where the ford is     :idea:


----------



## vindiboy (Jul 26, 2019)

CO -ORDS   for Bonneval N48.17974 E1.38830

  The Egg ,hee, hee.


----------

